# G12 / G13 Coolant



## Dasher79 (Dec 13, 2009)

Can I mix these two types of coolant? I'm finishing up a water pump job on the family T4, and just noticed the two jugs of coolant I have are G12 and G13! The new jug is G13, and a partial jug is G12.


----------



## sotpap (Oct 6, 2013)

I think that you should only put G12, as mentioned by the manufacturer!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

As of Dec. 2012 VW has discontinued G12, G13 is fully compatible with G12.


----------



## Dasher79 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks. I looked more on the web and saw a lot of the same answers, mostly from UK! 

Water pump on the T4 EVWK went ok. But, it is a Saleri pump from Italy. The last two were both Meyle pumps.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Meyle products are hit or miss if you'll get a part made anywhere but China.
They do have a 1 year warranty or on its HD line a 4 year warranty.
I will say I prefer to avoid Meyle, but some items they make are superior to the original.
Those would be the HD line.


----------



## Dasher79 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's a picture of finishing up the job.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dca_iad_hef/10234911915/

The hardest part of the job is the large metal pan that surrounds the engine. But, it keeps a lot of crap out.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Not sure what to use? Below is your coolant options and our PDF:



To view our PDF please click - *Here*

Andy


----------

